# Innova, Evo, Healthwise and Karma



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Natura sells out . http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh great. I just finished researching and two of the four foods I wanted to try are now owned by P and G. :Cry:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah this is probably not good news. I used to feed Evo, kibble, but have switched to canned in another brand. I would love to ask P.G. president which is a healthier brand ,Evo or Eukanuba , and see what sort of b.s. answer he could come up with.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

and so i was thinking of switching to fromm's and this seals the deal.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just recently switched from EVO to Wellness. I guess my intuition is working.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> and so i was thinking of switching to fromm's and this seals the deal.


if you can find it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Tybee loves Fromms Puppy, but it doesnt suit his system. Wellness Puppy and Merricks Puppy plate are still on my list. Hopefully these two work well for Tybee. 

SO glad to find out about the buyout before I went through introducing the others to Tybee.

Thanks for the post :rockon:


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I use both EVO and WELLNESS. I guess I shall be stopped the EVO. I also use the Chicken Formula By Nature's Variety but my best before date is after Feb 5 2011.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Funny my vet told me Evo was excellent for my CHF dog, also I might try core by Wellness because it is low salt also. So glad to know there is a number two choice.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Didn't P&G support PETA or something negative in the dog world?


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, what a bummer! I used to feed Evo to Luna and was thinking of switching back to them. Well, I guess that won't be happening.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily has been on Fromm Four Star for 8 months and I'm very happy with it. She can chew the small kibbles and it is the only high quality food I have found that she will eat without any supplementation when shes hungry. I usually a little of whatever lean protein I am eating that meal to her food for interest, but she wouldn't starve if I didnt. 

Also, I really like that they have the five different proteins so I can change each bag so she doesn't get too bored without causing digestive problems. She likes Pork and Applesauce in the fall, Duck and Sweet Potato in the Winter, Surf and Turf in the Summer, etc...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I feed my Sheltie California Natural. Her system won't tolerate the Wellness Core that I feed the Havs. Then there are my father in law's Yorkies who are on Royal Canin Yorkshire food. Three different foods for five dogs. 
I would love to have them all on the same food so I may put them all on Wellness Super 5 chicken and be done with it. While I definitely want to know what goes into my dogs' food and I want them to have the best, life was so much easier years ago when our dogs ate Purina Dog Chow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I feed my Sheltie California Natural. Her system won't tolerate the Wellness Core that I feed the Havs. Then there are my father in law's Yorkies who are on Royal Canin Yorkshire food. Three different foods for five dogs.
> I would love to have them all on the same food so I may put them all on Wellness Super 5 chicken and be done with it. While I definitely want to know what goes into my dogs' food and I want them to have the best, life was so much easier years ago when our dogs ate Purina Dog Chow.


:tea: 
Oliver couldn't tolerate the Core either


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe it's too high in protein for them? Rumor vomited up all three meals of the Core i fed her awhile back and has never once upchucked her Wellness Super 5 or California Naturals. That was after switching her over slowly. 
I wonder if it's too high in protein for McKenna and Sedona? They are thriving on it but I recently talked to a woman who lost her dog to pancreatitis after feeding him a high protein, supposedly very high quality, food.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Bummer. I love the EVO foods. (Well my dogs love them and love how the dogs look after eating them.)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm taking a wait and see position. P&G have been successful in acquiring many new and productive companies without ruining the product. I can’t believe they bought this small company because of competition.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Susan, my boys also did very well on the Wellness for years.
I switched because of Lincoln's sweet potato allergy. Otherwise, I would have stuck with it.

Also working well for them are Merrick's kibbles. I use Grammy's Pot Pie as their base, and then add in a second kibble for variety in a 3:1 ratio. They like the flavor enough to eat it and they have good stools.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure why everyone wants to stop feeding EVO all of a sudden. The product hasn't changed. It's still one of the best kibbles out there. If P&G does change the product, which would defeat the purpose of buying them out, then you can always switch to something else. But in the meantime, nothing has changed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Not sure why everyone wants to stop feeding EVO all of a sudden. The product hasn't changed. It's still one of the best kibbles out there. If P&G does change the product, which would defeat the purpose of buying them out, then you can always switch to something else. But in the meantime, nothing has changed.


I agree.


----------

